

Are you able to solve it? (from the teenagers programming contest)  - kuszi
http://hs.spoj.pl/problems/HS11CNSM/

======
kuszi
The official contest is over but you can try out here:
<http://www.spoj.pl/HSPLARCH/problems/HS11CNSM/>

------
_THE_PLAGUE
Seems like this is something like P = ((N * M) - (N + M - 1))/K but haven't
tried out too many cases.

~~~
kuszi
a solution given by the contestant: <http://bit.ly/rTrO87>

